# Best time to jab hgh



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

My growths in work so can jab between half8 an half5.

Mon wed an fri i use 8iu split 4 when get to work an 4 when leave. Whats best time to shoot my 4iu on the other days?

Spit it in 2x2iu shots? Or just jab all 4iu in morning?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Why only at work though? wife?

8.30,11.30,2.30,5,30


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I shoot 5iu mon-fri before fasted cardio


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

So anytime? Lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Why only at work though? wife?
> 
> 8.30,11.30,2.30,5,30


I spend 90% of my time there lol


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

Best time is in the morning and around 4pm as your bodies natural growth hormone is released in the evening whilst sleeping and anything over 5iu needs to be split, also jab mon, tue, wed, thurs off, fri sat jab sun off, only have 1 day off jabbing not 2 in a row. I will be starting mine next month.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Shaundasheep said:


> Best time is in the morning and around 4pm as your bodies natural growth hormone is released in the evening whilst sleeping and anything over 5iu needs to be split, also jab mon, tue, wed, thurs off, fri sat jab sun off, only have 1 day off jabbing not 2 in a row. I will be starting mine next month.


Why not two days in a row? if you look around theres plenty of people running eod & e3d shots.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> My growths in work so can jab between half8 an half5.
> 
> Mon wed an fri i use 8iu split 4 when get to work an 4 when leave. Whats best time to shoot my 4iu on the other days?
> 
> Spit it in 2x2iu shots? Or just jab all 4iu in morning?


all depends on your goals if fatloss is the prime goal then in the morning before cardio if not anytime is fine no need to split the 4iu either



Shaundasheep said:


> Best time is in the morning and around 4pm as your bodies natural growth hormone is released in the evening whilst sleeping and anything over 5iu needs to be split, also jab mon, tue, wed, thurs off, fri sat jab sun off, only have 1 day off jabbing not 2 in a row. I will be starting mine next month.


your bodies natural growth is released several times throughout the day the biggest release is when you enter REM sleep but this will still be affected as your body will lower natty release over time no matter when you inject the GH.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi sorry to jump in on this but why is it best to jab before cardio for fat loss and also why does anything over 5iu need to be split?

Cheers gareth


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Hi sorry to jump in on this but why is it best to jab before cardio for fat loss and also why does anything over 5iu need to be split?
> 
> Cheers gareth


GH will release FFA's into the blood stream to be used

more than 4iu's has shown to give a bleed type effect (constant release) which is not an issue if you are jabbing EOD but ED not giving the body a break can lead to to issues so pulsing GH as you do naturally is better.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for the info... much appreciated

Gareth


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> GH will release FFA's into the blood stream to be used
> 
> more than 4iu's has shown to give a bleed type effect (constant release) which is not an issue if you are jabbing EOD but ED not giving the body a break can lead to to issues so pulsing GH as you do naturally is better.


Great info. Im doing 4iu and 8iu on training days (mon,wed,fri)

4iu days in 1 shot, 8iu days split in two 4iu shots.

So nice to know im doing it right ish lol


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but why must you have a day off

I currently take 2ius a day every morning is this wrong


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Quantum84 said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but why must you have a day off
> 
> I currently take 2ius a day every morning is this wrong


You don't have to have a day off mate. I think for higher dosages, it's wise to have a day off. However, at 2iu's ED you're sound, there's nothing wrong with that mate.

Are you running pharma grade GH? Only asking as 2iu's a day sounds quite a low dosage unless you're running pharma grade GH.


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Omnitrope 6.7mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no need to have a day off on such a low dose and omnitrope is good GH if genuine


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ive tried first thing morning.

before bed.

now im trying 8iu post workout only and i dont get the tired effect the next day so im happy with that.


----------

